# Blade Runner 2049: Neuer Trailer zum Sci-Fi-Thriller veröffentlicht



## Icetii (17. Juli 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Blade Runner 2049: Neuer Trailer zum Sci-Fi-Thriller veröffentlicht* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Blade Runner 2049: Neuer Trailer zum Sci-Fi-Thriller veröffentlicht*


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (17. Juli 2017)

Nice. Schade, das Harrison Ford nicht die Hauptrolle hat. Ich denke, er hat's immer noch drauf. Wenn das Drehbuch Müll ist (Cowboy's vs. Aliens), kann er halt auch nicht Schei*e in Gold verwandeln.


----------



## Phone (18. Juli 2017)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Nice. Schade, das Harrison Ford nicht die Hauptrolle hat. Ich denke, er hat's immer noch drauf. Wenn das Drehbuch Müll ist (Cowboy's vs. Aliens), kann er halt auch nicht Schei*e in Gold verwandeln.



Findest du?
Ich finde umso älter er wird desto schlechter sind seine Darbietungen. Vielleicht liegt es auch an seinen Rollen bzw. wie sie geschrieben werden.

Mit BR selber konnte ich noch nie etwas anfangen...Kein Plan warum, mir gefällt das original einfach nicht.
Habe ihn mir 3 mal angeschaut, verstehen nicht warum der Film so gehypte wird / wurde.
Für mich nur langweilig, der neue Teil sieht wiederum vielversprechend aus.
Könnte aber auch am Soundtrack liegen, der mir bis jetzt echt gut gefällt und passt zum Flair und wertet einen Film auf oder macht ihn kaputt.


----------



## hawkytonk (18. Juli 2017)

Phone schrieb:


> Findest du?
> Ich finde umso älter er wird desto schlechter sind seine Darbietungen. Vielleicht liegt es auch an seinen Rollen bzw. wie sie geschrieben werden.


Ford wird (ist) halt alt und hat nicht mehr so viel Energie. Das merkt man seinen Darbietungen an. 

@JohnCarpenter: Und Cowboys & Aliens hat kein schlechtes Drehbuch. Das ist die Verfilmung eines Comic. Vllt. gefällt dir das Setting / die Handlung des Comics einfach nicht?! 


Phone schrieb:


> Mit BR selber konnte ich noch nie etwas anfangen...Kein Plan warum, mir gefällt das original einfach nicht.
> Habe ihn mir 3 mal angeschaut, verstehen nicht warum der Film so gehypte wird / wurde.
> Für mich nur langweilig, der neue Teil sieht wiederum vielversprechend aus.
> Könnte aber auch am Soundtrack liegen, der mir bis jetzt echt gut gefällt und passt zum Flair und wertet einen Film auf oder macht ihn kaputt.


BR ist einer der Filme, den die Leute entweder einfach lieben oder hassen.  Der Film ist langsam, geradezu träge, düster/deprimierend, hat wenig Action und wenig Technik. (So empfinde ich ihn zumindest.) Im Prinzip Film-Noir ala SciFi. Das gefällt halt nicht jedem. Muss ja auch nicht. 

Der neue Soundtrack (angelehnt an BR1) gefällt mir nicht so sehr wie der alte.


----------



## Honigpumpe (18. Juli 2017)

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der Ryan Gosling für einen miesen und langweiligen Schauspieler hält? Der hat soviel Charisma wie ein Regal voller Phil-Collins-CDs.


----------



## nevermind85 (18. Juli 2017)

Phone schrieb:


> Mit BR selber konnte ich noch nie etwas anfangen...Kein Plan warum, mir gefällt das original einfach nicht.
> Habe ihn mir 3 mal angeschaut, verstehen nicht warum der Film so gehypte wird / wurde.
> Für mich nur langweilig...



Hast Du mal das Buch gelesen? Ich finde BR schon sehr gut (stellt die Atmosphäre vom Buch m.E. sehr gut dar), fand das Buch aber noch besser. Vlt. gefällt Dir ja das, da die Darstellung im Film nun wirklich nichts für Jedermann ist.


----------



## weenschen (18. Juli 2017)

Freu mich schon und bin gespannt. Blade Runner ist einfach Kult.


----------

